# A few pics of finnish spiders



## Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay.. just thought to post pics of some finnish spiders 
All pictures were taken with Canon PowerShot A80, June - July  04

Here we go...


Dolomedes fimbriatus LS 3-4cm:







Delicious mosquitos













Pirata piraticus LS ~1cm:








Lycosidae sp. LS ~1cm







Scared, trying to dive or something...






Playing dead ?






Just posing, notice fang 







Lycosidae sp. LS ~2cm?














Lycosidae sp. 

Such a proud mother 







Lycosidae sp. with eggsack LS ~1cm







What are you staring at?







Lycosidae sp. LS ~2cm








Salticus scenicus LS ~1cm














Unidentified orb weaver(?) LS ~1cm








Unidentified orb weaver LS ~1cm








Okay, thats it.. I think  

www.netikka.net/saman


----------



## conway (Jul 28, 2004)

very nice makes me wanna go for a collecting trip!    there great photos and nice spiders, did you capture any?


----------



## Freddie (Jul 28, 2004)

And those all were of course on my backyard... *grin*

Still good pics Sameli


----------



## Brian S (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome pictures!!!!!!! You all have some cool spiders in Finland. "They probably get REAL COOL in the winter there"


----------



## sunnymarcie (Jul 28, 2004)

Sameli nice to see you post here too 

Great pictures very similar to some US spiders


----------



## Alex S. (Jul 28, 2004)

Great true spider pictures! I agree, it makes me want to go on a collecting trip as well!

Alex S.


----------



## pronty (Jul 28, 2004)

Good work Sameli 

you do know that now we want more, more MORE!  ;P 

I've seen some of those spiders myself  not recently though


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 29, 2004)

Great pix! And post more please!
Amazing how beautiful our native species can be, just need a magnifying glass to be able to see them (except the Dolomedes offcourse)... ;-)

/Lelle


----------



## eksong (Jul 29, 2004)

stunning pictures, I had no idea the A80 could get so close!


----------



## Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

Hehe, thanks for all of the replies...


...and Conway... nope, I didnt captured any of them, just took photograph and thats it  

Oh... and Pekka, nice pictures :}

More pics you can find here http://www.netikka.net/saman/index.php?gallery=./Arachnids


----------

